# Can't Get Any Video Player Working With Hardware Mode



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

I've tried a bunch of players, but it seems that there is indeed something wrong with my TP's hardware acceleration. For most players, videos can be played in software mode with a bad quality. And when turning into hardware mode, it will stop playing. For moboplayer and mx player, no codec is asked to download when start playing for the first time, and cannot use hardware mode. I've found that someone said rebooting to webos and then return to cm7 will work. But not for me. Can anyone help?


----------



## cyberden (Oct 15, 2011)

I have the same issue. Some 720p mkv play with hw acceleration in mx player but that's just a few of them. I thought I had found the solution using Dice player which worked once but since then it doesn't display anything (even for standard avi files).

I'am desperate to find something. I also tried qloud for media streaming. It works but the quality loss is really bad.

I didn't try to reboot into webos. I might try that but I don't really see how it could help... (a2.1 btw, I installed a3 and came back since 2.1 seems too unstable for me).


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Are you two playing files encoded with hardware supported codecs? h264 video and AAC audio are most commonly supported. Here is a good place to see what is supported by the Hardware:

http://www.aneesoft.com/tutorials/touchpad/hp-touchpad-video-format-supported.html#touchpad_supported_video_formats


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am using mx player and SW defauft to play any videos, and upnp as my network media server locator to stream from my network laptop and pc, so far I'm happy with the quality  

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## quake101 (Sep 29, 2011)

erick0423 said:


> I am using mx player and SW defauft to play any videos, and upnp as my network media server locator to stream from my network laptop and pc, so far I'm happy with the quality
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Sorry if this is off-topic... What upnp server are you using?


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

I can't believe people are streaming without a problem, 720p mkvs.

I have a funny problem. NONE of my video players will stream subtitles with a file. Not embedded mkv subs or external srt subs.


----------



## worm9111 (Oct 18, 2011)

No hardware acceleration here either.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

I guess I didn't realize this before, but none of these programs will stream subtitles. For subs, you have to use a trasncoder like Emit or Qloud. Or switch to WebOS and use Splashtop HD (HD version is not available for Gingerbread.


----------



## blissfulyoshi (Nov 26, 2011)

For myself, moboplayer does not work, but MX player does (I have the v7 codec installed, not sure if that makes a difference). As for other players, I played with some of the o0ther players, most of them worked (usually with horrible quality), and I had some interesting results with BSPlayer. At first, software and hardware mode both worked on it. After a while, only hardware worked, now I only get a black screen with audio when I play videos. As a result, I think some of the issues are random. Rebooting to webos and rebooting back sometimes fixes things and sometimes does not, but I guess keep on trying.

As for playing 720p .mkv with softsubs, I got a 300mb 24min .mkv video with soft subs to run on MX Player smoothly by turning on S/W audio decoding, removing shadows, and removing colored font. AS a result, I was left with white font on the bottom of the screen, but I didn't see any lag when playing (suffering a bit from the pixelation in the video that ppl see in the alpha 3)


----------



## coops (Nov 8, 2011)

By the way I'm playing a whole bunch of 720P mkvs over on webOS without many problems ... Touchplayer is awesome.

Disappointed that I didn't get on with any of the android media players.


----------



## andybryant (Oct 29, 2011)

johnleo said:


> I've tried a bunch of players, but it seems that there is indeed something wrong with my TP's hardware acceleration. For most players, videos can be played in software mode with a bad quality.


I haven't had any issues with mezzmo, rock player and iMediaShare. Not sure if it is running in hardware mode though. How can you tell?


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

mxplayer plays 720p mkv files fine, however there is no sound. Anyone have any idea if there is a sound codec pack or anything? I tried sw audio decoding but that doesn't work either.


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

ur using a pirated version.

just download the free one or buy it if you don't want ads.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

trueno92 said:


> ur using a pirated version.
> 
> just download the free one or buy it if you don't want ads.


I'm using the free one off of the market...


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

trueno92 said:


> ur using a pirated version.
> 
> just download the free one or buy it if you don't want ads.


I've also tried 5 or so different free media players from the market with the same results, that was a bit of a leap to just assume people are using pirated software.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

trueno92 said:


> ur using a pirated version.
> 
> just download the free one or buy it if you don't want ads.


Yes this is hilarious. Why do you assume it's pirated software? MX Player works for me, but I get black screens with Dice Player and BS Player. No idea why.


----------

